
Taplytics BigQuery – Query and visualize mobile data - aglazer
https://taplytics.com/bigquery
======
ris
All I see is a lot of big talk.

------
dang
This looks like a major project but it can't be a Show HN unless there's
something for people try out. Is there? I took a quick look but only saw a
landing page and an invitation to chat.

~~~
cdrux
Hey dang, sorry about that. Thanks so much for the clarification for the
future!

